# error8007ffff



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

When I try to save a pic from a web site, by rt clk, I get this message:" Could not complete the operation due to error 8007ffff". They're legit pix, like a person is allowed to copy them. And then I thought I'd just download the whole page and get the pic I wanted like that. Message said : "this page could not be saved". Have reset the advanced options to default and then ticked all the pic thingys. What can i do now please?


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Does anyone have any ideas, *please* ? I thought that repairing i.e. and re-booting might help but I'm still getting that message today.


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Delete all temporary internet files and try saving a pic. If that doesn't work, post back with your operating system and version of Internet Explorer.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Checked Google, only got 34 hits. So take a look and maybe you will find an answer there.

Typed in: Error 8007ffff windows

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Error+8007ffff+windows&btnG=Google+Search

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Duh me! Checked in 'search' here but never even thought to check google........Thanx. Will do that and delete those files, reboot and see what happens. 
I.e. ver is 5.5 , on Win95.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Can save pix again. Not sure what did it......I know I should have tried one thing and then re-booted etc..........but I didn't.
Ok, to help anyone else with the same problem: I used the control panel\add...remove\repair i.e. first as you know. Didn't help me but that's worked for some people. Then I deleted my internet temp. files and then I installed the update from ms. for ole files. I found that at ms's. site, updates, and search; typed in ole update win95 and only one update so I installed that. Really hope that helps someone; it was a really annoying problem.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Glad it works again. Your summary should be a big help to someone else.
sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Spoke too soon......it's about 2 hours later, haven't logged off or changed any settings anywhere but getting that error again. And, same as before, if I then try to save the whole page I get 'this Web page could not be saved.'


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

There is no hope







I've just spent all day at microsoft's site and there's nothing. just nothing there about error8007ffff It wouldn't be so bad but I'm mod at a forum where I have to post pix. I even re-installed i.e. Only thing I can think of now is to go back to i.e.5 and see if that does it.


----------



## A Hawk (Feb 11, 2003)

In IE go to tools/internet options/settings,check every visit to page and then increase the amount of disk space required for temp files,click ok and then click delete files and it should all be good. You will still have to delete your temp files regulary to make some space, if you copy lots of stuff. You also might have to logon to sites and enter your password (if thats required) after you delete the temp files, but this doesn't always happen.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey, fellow aussie







Ok, have done that. Already had a tick in every visit but increased the space from 30Mb to 40Mb's. and deleted the temp. files. Hope it works 'cos I really do need to be able to copy pix. Seems, too, that a lot of people are looking for a solution judging by the forums and help sites that google found. Will let you know. thanx.:up:


----------



## A Hawk (Feb 11, 2003)

You might want increase it a bit more then 40mb if your downloading a lot, set it up to about 13 to 14 hundred mb, if you've got the room.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Aaaaaahrrrrrrraaaaaaah!!!!! Ok, lol, it worked, for about 6 pix and then message was back again. Deleted temp (and history files this time) again........nothing. Haven't really got enough space to increase the size thingy much more but I'll go delete some stuff and increase it a bit. Thanx !


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Are you saying your cache (Temporary Internet Files) was relatively clean and after 6 pictures it came up again?

If so, increasing the size isn't the cure - and is probably not a good idea. 40megs is where mine is, although I have Win 98se and IE 6. You appear to be able to run comfortably at 40 megs,
I would say set it there. You can fine tune that later, but start there.

My next guess at this problem is based on following your attempts. The problem seems to be related to cleaning IE. Although I haven't heard of this error message, try this, it is a good thing to do independant of the error message. INDEX.DATs get corrupted and should be deleted. Solves different problems and this may be one of them.

Go here and download Spider, freeware. I have not used it, but many have. 
http://www.fsm.nl/ward/

If you are handy with DOS, you don't have to use Spider. Go here and read some "chatty" posts - along with instructions for DOS. Only word of caution, they are talking about Win 98 and NOT Win 95. So be sure the paths are correct.
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/t1025196252

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Yes, that's exactly what I mean....deleted everything from the cache, and the history, folders and the problem came back after I'd saved half a dozen pix. This morning, I went into dos and cleared out the internet temp. files from there 'cos I'd heard that windows doesn't always get rid of them all. Didn't help.
Looked in 'find files'........no index.dat
And then I couldn't download that spider file, not as a zip file and not as an .exe file. I had to tick 'install from here' and then it installed.  
Will have a look at that dos info, thanx.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok.....I give up......nothing works. The weird thing is, after trying something, like deleting the files from dos, I can save a few pix, then get that message again.  Think I'll un install and try ver 5.......any other ideas, please????????


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Were you successful in running Spider?
Did you delete INDEX.DATs in DOS?

All I can give you are the paths to the INDEX.DATs in Win 98, IE6.
But you can't see some of these in Windows. If you enlist File Manager, they should show up. (Start. Run--->type:winfile)

C:\WINDOWS\TEMPOR~1\CONTENT.IE5\index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\COOKIES\index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\HISTORY\HISTORY.IE5\index.dat

You may have a LOCALS folder:
C:\WINDOWS\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\index.dat

There can be up to 8, if I remember correctly. These are all the important ones.

That's all I can think of. Keep us posted whether you go backwards to IE 5 or come up with some solution.
sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Ran winfile.......those folders aren't even showing up although they're there.
Ok, will go into dos.....remove all hidden attributes and delete all index.dat files, yes?
I ran spider......couldn't make much sense of it. It gave me a .txt file list of heaps of urls even though I'd already emptied the cache from dos......


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

As I mentioned, I never used Spider, so I can't offer details of what to do next. However, what you got is *exactly correct*. That information is contained in the INDEX.DATs. It can "mix" up IE. That is why they should be deleted from time to time. They start out at anywhere from 16k-32k and continue to grow, unless deleted (or cleaned out by something like Spider).
Of course many people delete them to clean out their net "trail."

Can't explain or understand why they did not show up in File mgr.

I don't want to complicate matters by suggesting a lot of programs to overwhelm you. But there is a DOS file manager called COP. Small shareware program, no expiration. You can configure it to show all hidden files. Makes navigating DOS much easier. You can COPY, MOVE, DELETE, CHG ATTRIBUTES, etc. Menu driven, mouse enabled. Easy learning curve. Only word of caution, it does not support long filenames. So you do not want to use to copy a file with a long name. Doesn't install into Windows, just put it in an active PATH so you can run it. You can run it from a DOS window or from real DOS. (index.dat has to be deleted from real DOS).

www.simtel.net/pub/pd/5564.html

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanx, sekirt, and thanx to everyone who's stayed with me on this one. It really is driving me nuts. 
I can't find ie5 to try that instead of 5.5......
This morning I deleted everything from history, internet temp, temp, cookies, from dos. I ran spider. Then I dialed up....saved 5 pix to hd, then same old message was back. 
Have downloaded that progrmme sekirt suggested and will try it, and try to find out more about 'spider' too.
Again, thanx.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Quick question please.......How does spider delete the index.dat files.....I mean, does it automatically delete them or do I have to do something once it's scanned the folders that it scans? And what about all the urls it finds? You said they're contained in the index.dat's, so does spider automatically delete them? Thank-you.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

INDEX.DATs can *only* be deleted in Real DOS. I think Spider cleans them, but does not delete them. I have never seen it, only read it on the forums and a lot of people use it.

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Now I've really messed up, I think.

Finally got back to where I could install ie5 and I couldn't see any pix using it on web sites. Installed 5.5 over it, I still can't see pix and whenever I click on a link it comes up 'page cannot be displayed'. F5 fixes it. Except that I looked in tools\advanced and I have no java again.
Went here http://java.sun.com/webapps/download/Display and am trying to click on accept but it just goes to page can't be displayed and F5 just gives me the message to retry and I'm back where I started.
I have win95 and someone said before that the most current version of java for win95 is 1.4.0_03.
Any advice now please? I've been trying for hours and not getting anywhere.
I just hope I can post this......I tried in a forum to show an image but nothing happened when I clicked on the button that lets you do that.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

The link you listed gives me "Page cannot be found"

Try this:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/downloads.html

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Thank you........found archives, 'cos I have win95 and downloaded v1.4.0-03 But now I can't go to any site, except here strangely enough and yahoo mail without having to press f5 every time I click a link on the site.
I've had a lot of trouble with that Xupiter thingy people are talking about here but thought I'd finally got rid of it. 
Have run a virus check.......it found istsvc.exe in Windows folder.....I'm off to find out about that now, have deleted it. 
Can't even see pix now, just a red cross in white box, and 'show picture' does nothing.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

It's *very seldom* that I recommend reformating and new install, but this may be one of those times.

You have the original error, which I am not even sure of curing. Plus the additional problems. I think in this case, best thing to do is backup what is important and just do a clean install.

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Don't have anything to back up to, sekirt, except floppies.
Things seem nearly back to normal........except I cannot click on a link and go somewhere..........It either loads a blank page or a "page cannot be found." F5 usually fixes it, but not if I have to click on something like 'accept' or 'submit' I'm surprised I can post here, actually.
And still only red crosses showing up for pix.
Do I have the right ver. of java? Is there something else I have to do? It's in the ie advanced checklist now, and ticked.


----------



## A Hawk (Feb 11, 2003)

Have you got Norton IS or something similar?


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Nope......no Norton, and no room to install it. It's a pretty big programme, yeah?
Have installed Adaware and a virus checker beginning with K....Kaproski?
Main problem now seems this thing where I clk on a link on a site and get "page cannot be displayed" which sometimes hitting F5 will fix.
And still can't see pix, only red crosses.
I think maybe I installed the wrong version of java? or need to do something else to enable it? It's ticked in ie Tools\Advanced and is in my control panel and in programmes folder along with something else........a separate folder.....called java web browser.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Maybe you will find a cure within these MS pages:

http://support.microsoft.com/search...dType=ANY&maxResults=25&Titles=false&numDays=

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanx......haven't found Ms too helpful so far, but will go look.


----------



## LCOs_NJM (Mar 7, 2005)

This is an old thread, but judging by the huge number of posts around the web, is a very common one, and still continuing, so I thought I'd post some results of what I have found out about this obscure error. 
Strange thing is that MSKB has no reference to 8007ffff directly, considering the widespread nature of the problem.
However a bit of research suggests that it is related to the problem when trying to save pictures, and not getting the file extension you specify.

For THIS problem MS suggests a few workarounds, the most promising of which seems to be:

Note the filename
Search the cache in Temporary Internet Files for this file, you should then be able to open and/or right click it. Microsoft says that all should now be normal.

Another suggested workaround that they suggest is to manually type the address of the desired image into the adreess bar of a browser, this should work, they say, and you should be able to right click and save now.

But.... most of all (to repeat) it really does surprise me that MSKB has no reference at all to 8007ffff


----------



## SplatVincent (Aug 17, 2006)

http://phorums.com.au/archive/index.php/t-65546.html

I think its ur messanger that is giving u the problem. Mine is msn messanger live , so when i shut down the mesanger, the problem goes away. I dont know about yahoo.
hope this will help. 
Chao


----------



## SplatVincent (Aug 17, 2006)

doh i replied after 1 year of ur last post in this thread Aussie blond* LoL
Anyways chk my forum out and drop by to say Hi!!!!

www.clubsplat.proboards56.com


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> SplatVincent doh i replied after 1 year of ur last post in this thread Aussie blond* LoL


Actually a little over *3 yrs* since Aussie Blondie posted but who's counting!   

Who knows, your advice might help someone. Welcome to TSG!

sekirt


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks guys. There doesn't seem to be a definitive answer but I'll keep those urls in case it starts to happen again.

That programme that deletes index.dat files is just magical. Apparently M.S. keeps data of every site you've been to in those files. Sounds a bit far fetched but that's what the programmer says.

And as someone said there really should be a fix for this problem. Everywhere I Googled I got forums asking for help with that error.

Maybe I should drop an email to Bill.


----------



## nadash (Jun 10, 2006)

I had this problem, too. Just a bit weirder. When I encounted it and tried to access internet options, whenever I tried to click a tab, the tab vanishes. Also, when I tried to open a new file in photoshop, there are only specifications, no buttons. And sometimes, my left mouse button also cease to function. Also, when my right mouse button ceased to function in all programs. 

It resolved itself after I closed msn msger live. I think that's the problem. Or you could convert to firefox. =)


----------



## maxmillion (Sep 21, 2006)

I am a newbie to your forum and thanks for letting me join.

I use windows XP sp2 and IE6.0 on an Acer pc running at 2.4ghz.
I recently reformatted my hard disk and reinstalled all my programs etc which makes for a slightly faster machine (I've had it for 3 years!) The reinstallation went smoothly and everything was tickety boo for a few days.

Now I am having this 8007ffff error when I right click to save a picture. "Coundn't complete the operation due to error 8007ffff. 

This thread was started in 2002 or something and yet to this day there is no mention of the error in the MS knowledgebase, which baffles me somewhat.

I never had this problem before the reformat took place, and probably the only thing that did change was I upgraded from Office2000 to Office 2003.

I suspect the error therefore may relate to inadequate RAM (I have 736mb or near there) At this moment I am unable to even right click to check My Properties which further strengthens my suspicions.

I have also sometimes received the following error message when trying to save a picture "the system cannot find the file specified".

Many thanks for any comments update.

-Michael


----------



## Frank_M99 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Michael,

I also started having that problem recently with Internet Explorer 6 and I have tried about everything except a fresh re-install of Windows XP. I am not sure what has caused that to appear because I did many changes to my computer before I started noticing the problem. However, there are two things that I have noticed and wonder if those could also relate to you.

My registry (HKCR) values for most image file types (GIF and JPEG in particular) association is completely screwed up. For instance, if I go to the HKCR and I try to left-click on the .jpeg or .jpg extensions, I get the message "Cannot open .jpeg: Error while opening key.". I can't associate my JPEG files with any programs and those keys seem to be corrupted and impossible to fix.

The other thing that I have noticed (this might however just be a coincidence), is that I started having that problem not long after I installed the new version of the google toolbar.

My next step will be to remove the google toolbar (and make sure if it completely removed) and see if that helps. If not, I will probably try to install Internet Explorer 7 or a completely new browser.

I have also notice that when I start getting that problem, not only Intenet Explorer is giving me problems but the complete Windows environment. It's like if IE was chewing up on memory and resources due to God knows what.

Let me know if you also have the problem with the registry.

Thank you and Good Luck.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes Mike thats correct...since the thread started there has not been a solution posted....Some of us still watch the thread hoping to learn more about the problem. Thanks Frank for the input...I don t know about anyone else but I definitely am interested in hearing how it goes.
Good luck.


----------



## oldporscheracer (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the same problem with 8007ffff. My computer was new 4/2006, and don't recall having this problem until recently. 

I have also noticed the same thing you did about the entire Windows environment...as if IE or something is chewing up memory and resources. I have to reboot every few hours, as if to "reset" it. I particularly notice if it I'm using HTML to compile my eBay listings. I can only do a couple of listings before my system (Windows, IE, etc.) gets extremely sluggish, right click stops working, and drop down menus go away. So, I have to re-start, as I said earlier to "reset" the system. Then things will work normally...for awhile.

I have IE 7 installed - and the problem hasn't been solved...perhaps even worse.

Wish Microsoft would address this obvious flaw!


----------



## Frank_M99 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Oldporscheracer,

I don't know if you have Google toolbar installed but if you do, remove it and try again.

So far so good in my case, I didn't have the problem since I removed Google toolbar and have used IE a lot. But I'll keep U posted if this is really the issue as I use IE more and more. Note that I never had any problems with previous versions of Google toolbar but the latest one....not sure yet.


----------



## djmetak (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi to all of you,

That same error came up on my computer earlier today. I didn't know what it coused it so I kept rebooting my computer since my neigher left or right klicks and "ctrl"-"alt"-"delete" didn't work. So i got tired of rebooting and decided to search a bit. Luckly I found this topic and read all the posts. After doing all of these things that you guys said I think the problem was the new "Google ToolBar". As soon as i uninstalled it there was no error anymore even though i saved like at least hundered more pictures after uninstallation.

So I think Frank_M99 is right when he says that it is the Google ToolBar problem.

So long guys, good luck and hope this helped.

Dj Metak,
www.djmetak.com


----------



## Frank_M99 (Sep 24, 2006)

Djmetak,

All of the time that I wasted on that problem makes me really mad. Since I removed the "new and improved" Google toolbar a few weeks ago, I didn't encounter that problem once! And I did use the right-click at lot so I am convince that the Google toolbar is the culprit.

Feels so good to be back on track I was so desperate. No more Internet add-ons for me.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I didn't have the Google toolbar installed. I'd had it before and something went weird, forget what now.

My error80007ffff just went away.

There seems to be no definitive answer to this. Like a lot of you I'm surprised MS hasn't put a patch for it on its I.E. page because there are a lot of people in other forums getting the same problem.

Hang on, I'll just go ask Jeeves. He often has an answer that Google doesn't. Don't move now. 

Nope, just more people asking how to stop the message: http://www.sysopt.com/forum/printthread.php?threadid=71407

http://www.windowskb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/windows-xp-accessibility/10617/What-is-error-8007ffff

Don't know if this one helps:http://www.windowskb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/windows-xp-accessibility/10617/What-is-error-8007ffff

Or this:http://www.p2preactor.com/usenet/network-web/1322867-re-problem-downloading-pictures.html

Or this:http://www.pcbanter.net/archive/index.php/t-25296.html

Or this one:http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-406409.php

Most of them seem to have something to try.

Good luck and thanks for trying to help me on this one.

Btw, Jeeves was much better than Google at only returning answers relevant to my question.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Frank_M99 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Aussie,

It looks like if the Google Toolbar "Silent update" has brought back an old problem (Error 80007FFFF) with Internet Explorer.

Look at the link below and you'll see a few people down the list which are experiencing the same problem.

As a test, I have re-installed the new Google toolbar version that I have and as I thought, it brought back the Error 80007FFF .

I hope that Google will find a solution to it.


----------



## Frank_M99 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Aussie,

It looks like if the Google Toolbar "Silent update" has brought back an old problem (Error 80007FFFF) with Internet Explorer.

Look at the link below and you'll see a few people down the list which are experiencing the same problem.

As a test, I have re-installed the new Google toolbar version that I have and as I thought, it brought back the Error 80007FFF .

I hope that Google will find a solution to it.

http://google.blognewschannel.com/index.php/archives/2006/02/01/google-toolbar-uninstalled/


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah, Frank. That's the first thing I'd tell anyone to try.......un-install Google toolbar. I vaguely remeber I had some toolbar installed, maybe Hotbot, which I DON'T recommend.

I think we've found more things to try than any other forum or tech advice site.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I am also having the same problem. I have never had any tool bars installed. I have tried both IE7 and IE6 and no go.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Update...
After posting this, I cleared cookies and cache. Searched the Add/remove programs list. Uninstalled Yahoo browser services (it got installed when I installed yahoo messenger). Ran the trial version of Tuneup Utilities 2007, then the trial version of Tracks Eraser Pro. 

I have not had the problem happen in 2 days now (knock on wood). I don't know if it was just removing the yahoo browser services or running the 2 programs. Good luck to anyone else having this issue.


----------

